# pour ou contre la separation du Quebec?



## AZA-02 (20 Jun 2004)

Je voulait savoir si il a des separatise dans l`armee Canadienne? 
Quan jais fait mon cours de 6 semaine a Val-Cartier avec les 
cadet le quart etais pour, il yian navait aussi qui disait quill
voulais etre dans le F.L.Q! :fifty: (30 ans passez) Mais il saluait le drapeaux 
comme tout le monde et il portais luniform avec la feuil derable?


----------



## 1R22eR (10 Aug 2004)

on ne parle pas de politique dans l armée.


----------



## trebor8301 (11 Aug 2004)

il vaut pas parler de politique dans l'armme mais je pense que le spertist ne devrait pas servi dans l'armme canadien . tu devrait atendre que le quebec soit son propre pays .


----------



## Fruss (12 Aug 2004)

C'est drole, je pensais qu'on etait au Canada, je ne suis peut-etre pas encore dans l'armee mais je crois que tout le monde a le droit de parler de politique quand il veut. C'est sur que c'est dans les temps "mort", genre au souper ou quand tu n'es pas en service.
Et je crois que si quelqu'un est separatiste mais qu'il s'enrole dans l'armee, il ne doit pas etre SI separatiste que ca...  Il y a beaucoup de monde qui se disent separatiste (j'etais moi-meme du groupe) mais qui sont seulement contre les liberaux ou autre parti politique.

En tout cas, je crois que le plus important c'est de considerer qu'on est encore dans un pays libre...

Frank


----------



## M.O. (4 Oct 2004)

Je suis contre une separation, parce que si Quebec ce separe de Canada notre equipe olympic sera rien et Canada n'aurait pas de medaile, est une autre raison est que les Canadian devrer avoir une pprovince de faire des blague de, lol, mes vraiment c'est tout opinion est on peut pas dire que les personne non pas le droit de vouloir la separations, est aussi d'etre dans l'armee au meme temp, c'est comme dire que tu n'a pas d'opinion.


----------



## quebecrunner (4 Oct 2004)

Est-ce qu'un séparatiste peux être dans l'armée et faire son boulot?

OUI!!!!!!

Est-ce qu'un séparatiste militaire respecte les autres cultures: 

OUI!!!!!!

Est-ce qu'un séparatiste militaire va sauver la vie d'un anglo ontarien victime d'une inondation?

OUI!!!!!!!!

Est-ce qu'un séparatiste militaire va se sacrifier pour un anglo canadien? 

OUI!!!!!!!!!!


Est-ce qu'un Séparatiste va doinner de l'aide aux Haitiens ?

OUI!!!!!!!!! ET même plus que toute les autres provinces. Les Québecois ont le don de soi-même dans le sang. On est une population très aidante. 

Ça fait que *Calisse* arrêter de m'écoeurer avec ça. Ãƒ  l'assermentation, il a juste ÃƒÂ  prêter serment ÃƒÂ  la Bible au lieu de la Reine.

En passant, je ne suis pas indépendantiste, ni fédéraliste. Mais je ne m'associe pas du tout ÃƒÂ  la culture américaine, donc ÃƒÂ  la soi disante culture canadienne (sauf bien entendu le hockey, patrimoine CANADIEN) ;D.


----------



## Jungle (4 Oct 2004)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> Ça fait que *Calisse* arrêter de m'écoeurer avec ça. Ãƒ  l'assermentation, il a juste ÃƒÂ  prêter serment ÃƒÂ  la Bible au lieu de la Reine


Quebecrunner, si la conversation t'écoeure, n'y participe pas. Respecte les sujets choisis par les autres membres.
Il est permis aux Militaires de discuter de politique Ãƒ  L'EXTÉRIEUR du travail, comme sur ce site.
Mon avis: il est très difficile de comprendre la motivation d'un séparatiste de servir les Forces CANADIENNES. La raison d'être des forces Armées est de protéger le Canada, alors qu'un séparatiste souhaite changer l'intégrité de celui-ci. Que se passerait-il si les Militaires devaient être déployés contre un mouvement d'insurrection au Québec ? Le Serment d'allégeance d'un Militaire séparatiste serait-il respecté ?


----------



## quebecrunner (4 Oct 2004)

Point taken.     :-X

Cependant, comme je l'ai mentionné dans mon post, le souverainiste militaire va servie la population canadienne en entier. IL N'Y A PAS D'ÉTAT DU QUEBEC ENCORE. Et peut être donc jamais.

Au niveau d'une intervention militaire en cas de sécession, le droit international stipule clairement LE DROIT Ãƒ  L'AUTODÉTERMINATION DES PEUPLES. Or, puisque les québecois forment un peuple, une sécession éventuelle est protégé par le droit international et donc, TOUTE INTERVENTION MILITAIRE SERAIT JUGÉ HORS LA LOI PAR LA COMMUNAUTÉ INTERNATIONAL. 

Tout ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que malgré le fait que certains souverainistes pratique la formidable profession des armes, `ca n'empêche pas de servir son pays actuel et ce, au même niveau que les autres plus attachés ÃƒÂ  la notion de patriotisme que d'autres. Certains souverainistes sont même mort pour cette patrie. 

Le don de soi et la politique... deux choses bien différentes.

Hey, j'aimerais voir `ca des casques bleus ÃƒÂ  montreal   Mais je ne voterai pas oui pour autant ;D

AH tant qu'ÃƒÂ   y être... trouvez-vous ca logique des Députés souverainistes ÃƒÂ  Ottawa?


----------



## quebecrunner (4 Oct 2004)

> En tout cas, je crois que le plus important c'est de considerer qu'on est encore dans un pays libre...


 

Les seuls que je ne permettrais pas de rentrer dans l'armée, c'est les Felquistes ou ceux qui prétendre l'être.   :threat:


----------



## Jungle (4 Oct 2004)

quebecrunner said:
			
		

> Au niveau d'une intervention militaire en cas de sécession, le droit international stipule clairement LE DROIT Ãƒ  L'AUTODÉTERMINATION DES PEUPLES. Or, puisque les québecois forment un peuple, une sécession éventuelle est protégé par le droit international et donc, TOUTE INTERVENTION MILITAIRE SERAIT JUGÉ HORS LA LOI PAR LA COMMUNAUTÉ INTERNATIONAL.


Oui, ce droit est garanti par le droit international. Par contre, le processus doit être démocratique. L'intention du PQ en 1995 était de faire une déclaration unilatérale d'indépendance au lendemain d'un oui. Le mandat demandé par le PQ était de négocier avec Ottawa (indépendance ou souveraineté-association)... donc la déclaration d'indépendance aurait été anti-démocratique, et elle n'aurait probablement pas été reconnue par le droit international. Les actions du Fédéral pour préserver ses institutions et ses infrastructures au Québec auraient vraisemblablement été justifiées, jusqu'ÃƒÂ  ce que le processus démocratique soit terminé.


----------



## quebecrunner (4 Oct 2004)

En fait de démocratie, trouves-tu que le régime parlementaire présent en est une? Ligne de conduite, vote partisan... Scandale des commandites... En fait de démocratie, je crois que 50% +1 est plus démocratique que notre système électorale. 

Pour ce qui est la déclaration unilatérale d'indépendance,si je me rappelle bien, c'était partie intégrante d'une loi voté au parlement donc, c'était démocratique. 

Maia comme je l'ai mentionné ci-haut, notre système parlementaire n'est pas démocratique. Alors, en quelque sorte, tout les projets de loi ne sont que le reflet du désir d'une minorité. Or, que se passe t'il lors d'un référendum? 50%+1 est la majorité donc le souhait d'une majorité. Les défusions se sont tenus par référendums... Était t'il démocratiques? Oui, pourtant ces municipalités ne retrouveront pas l'intégralité de leur pourvoir. Donc Faussement, la démocratie fut l'objet d'un processus unilatéral. 

Faut pas se leurrer... La démocratie n'est rien d'autre qu'une prison. Le devoir de citoyen est notre boulet.  

J'assume pourtant l'intégralité de mon devoir de citoyen, tout comme la majorité des fédéralistes et des souverainistes. 

Moi, personnellement, je serais de loin en faveur d'un mode proportionnel...


----------



## Jungle (4 Oct 2004)

Si tu n'aimes pas notre démocratie, tu peux toujours déménager en Corée du Nord ou en Iran, ou quelques autres destinations pas très touristiques de notre planète, ils n'ont pas tous ces problèmes avec leur système...  :
Je crois en effet que 50%+1 est une victoire démocratique, mais TRÃƒË†S fragile. Par contre le mandat demandé en 1995 n'était pas de déclarer l'indépendance mais de NÉGOCIER. Donc la déclaration n'aurait pas respecté les principes de la démocratie... ça me semble pourtant simple.


----------



## SEB123 (4 Oct 2004)

dapres mois on devrai laisser ce debat la au quebecois et non au personne qui vive en dehors du quebec, cer kan meme de la souveraineter du quebec qu'on parle et non celle des autres provinces


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Oct 2004)

_dapres mois on devrai laisser ce debat la au quebecois et non au personne qui vive en dehors du quebec, cer kan meme de la souveraineter du quebec qu'on parle et non celle des autres provinces_

Seb, thats the biggest crock de merde que jai lu dans ma vie. Pourquoi laisser au Quebecois seulement? 
Je vuex dire une chois les personne qui voudrais seperate puex mais il faux lasser la terrain de Quebec pour Canada!


----------



## SEB123 (5 Oct 2004)

ce que je veu dire ser ke la souveraineter du quebec regarde les quebecois seulement, et seulement les quebecois peuve comprendre cela, pi je men fou que tu trouve sa the biggest crock de merde, parce que  les personnes ailleur du quebec ne comprenne pas


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Oct 2004)

SEB123 said:
			
		

> ce que je veu dire ser ke la souveraineter du quebec regarde les quebecois seulement, et seulement les quebecois peuve comprendre cela, pi je men fou que tu trouve sa the biggest crock de merde, parce que   les personnes ailleur du quebec ne comprenne pas



Ca c'est parce que pour vous la questionne de la souverainite est une questionne de la coeur.  Tante mieux pour vous, mais on peut le discuter quand meme sans passion (on peut dire dans la manniere des tetes carre).  Passion demande qu vous demeure a Quebec - la raison ne le demande pas.

Dave
Montrealais
Canadian
Quebecer - in that order.


----------



## SEB123 (5 Oct 2004)

voila la raison pourquoi tu ne veu pas souveraineter du quebec, ter un anglais. de mtl


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Oct 2004)

Hey Seb, how about it, anyone who wishes to seperate can go ahead, just leave Canada's land behind when you go!


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 Oct 2004)

SEB123 said:
			
		

> voila la raison pourquoi tu ne veu pas souveraineter du quebec, ter un anglais. de mtl



Si je le veut ou non n'est pas la questionne.  D'apres vous, j'en ai pas la droit de meme la discuter, parceque je ne suis pas a Quebec. 

Et est-ce-que vous est certaine que je ne suis pas une souveraintiste?  A cause de ma langue?  C'est un peut comme la racisme, non?


----------



## Jungle (5 Oct 2004)

Enough of this.
Cette discussion ne mène nulle-part, alors je la barre.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Oct 2004)

Merci....


----------

